# My new goodies



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

So I went and got 13 mice today. All of them are from exhibition lines or mix of pet and exhibition (so they all have good temperments), I was recommended to enter one of the trios in the under 8 class in the Manchester show on the 6th, both because they're good type and it'd because it'd give me some show experience to begin with, and an opportunity to get some advice on improving them, too. Not decided whether I will or not, yet. Also, my names are a bit silly, but I blame the fact that I let my nephew help me.

First up, my favorites. Black tan trio. Edward, Cecily and Hester. They're still very young, but seem to have very good temperaments.

Edward

























The girls (can't remember which is which from the photos)

























I also got a trio of long haired blue agoutis (Tank, Anya and Esta). Only a photo of one of the girls, who are almost identical. I'll mostly be using these for a bit of genetic experimentation.









As well as a trio of long haired blacks (Inky, Cleo and Patsy). This is one of the girls.









And Inga, a long haired silver doe.

















Then there's the siamese and himalayan group. One of these (...Hello Kitty.) is living with my elder sister, and will be going in with their existing doe after quarantine. Out of the ones I've kept, I have one Siamese girl, one possible himalayan girl or very pale siamese, and a himalayan buck. They're all young, I think maybe 5 weeks? These are going to be very fun to breed from, I think.

The photos for these are awful, and I will get some more once they've had a chance to settle in. All of these are slightly darker than their photos suggest.

Hello Kitty (Ruby eyes, quite a lot darker than her photo shows)









Siamese girl that I kept, Strawberry. 









Himalayan doe, Hwin. Awful for the colour, sorry.









Himalayan buck, Caspian. His points don't show very well on these, but well enough.

















So yes, my lovely lot! Very tempted to take up the suggestion of the under 8 class, but I'll need to ring and register with the NMC, which is doable, and find myself some maxeys.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So pretty.. those tans!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your new mice!  The picture of the long haired blacks didn't show up? It shoes a duplicate of the blue.

Not sure I'd show mice that just moved home two days before a show, but if that doesn't usually upset mice, then go for it! I think there is someone selling new Maxeys to order, but for a show in two days, I think you'd have to hope to borrow, or acquire some used. 
Good luck!
Zanne

*Edit- Oh, thanks, I see the black LH! What a cute baby!*


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man, I've never seen a long haired black but love it. Caspian's last shot made me laugh.  "I got this. I know the drill."


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you. I'm very pleased with all my purchases, but the black tans and Caspian are particularly appealing to me~

Oops, completely meant to say 6th of April. Was getting distracted, haha.

The black LH's are very pretty, yes. The buck is a biig boy, and unfortunately he and one of the girls have a slight kink in their tails, but offspring should hopefully be decent?

Caspian is such a lovely boy. <3 He did nibble a bit, but not out of aggression or fear; I think he just wanted to see if I was edible, haha. He's one of the youngest of the lot, I think, and is very curious.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

April 6th sounds loads better. :lol: I would definitely enter them, and not pass up such an experience, if they qualify.

Did the breeder tell you when/why the kinks occurred? I have read that if it was from birth, no accident or injury, then... Well, surely the breeder wouldn't have sold you one like that anyway, except as pet only. Tail kinks are a sad problem, if genetic, because they don't confine themselves to the tail. (Think spine.)

That last picture of Caspian made me grin too.  He looks like a fun guy.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Made a mistake with the doe - she doesn't have any kinks. Must have been sat weirdly, but I've checked them her this morning and tail feels fine. I did see the rest of the lh blacks, and they looked fine. I'll re-check the buck later.

Caspian is growing on me hugely. Got him out at the moment; he's such a character. I'm using him and the siamese and himalayan does for their genetic potential, too, as they all carry some really interesting genes. At some point I'd like to get some more siamese to help with my long haired project, too. Just got to wait for some to pop up~

Only thing I'm looking out for is signs of bumps; the blacks and blues were running in colonies, so not sure if I'll have any expecting or not, aha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice! I hope you get a good start to breeding with these.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you!

Re-checked the buck as well, he doesn't seem to have a kink either. Must have been imagining things, aha. Going crazy. >.>

Still need to hurry up with registering before the show if I do want to enter the tans. Just not sure if I can buy 3 maxeys in time, since the show cages site is down, and not sure that the ones on ebay are quite right.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Kitei said:


> Still need to hurry up with registering before the show if I do want to enter the tans


What's the hold up? Your end or Club end?


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I've sent the form, so imagine it's the postal system, haha. I did only get around to it very recently, though, so I'm running a bit late there. Tried emailing but yes, was told it would be faster to post the form. Very excited, though.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Checked all the girls today, pretty sure I can see a couple of plump long-haired does. Would be expecting it, though, as the long haired were running in a colony before I got them. Will be keeping an eye on the girls in question and weighing them to make sure, though.


----------

